# Origin Coffee - Southwark



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

I visited this newly opened branch of Origin this morning.

I believe they first started in Cornwall but now have a number of locations in London. I've not visited one of their shops before, nor have I tried their beans.

I grabbed a latte to go, it was £3.50 (I think). The service was a little slow - might just be becaue the staff are still getting used to it, not sure.

They had two beans in their main grinders, not sure which I got but unfortunately the coffee didn't cut through the milk very well for my drink. I may try a cortado next time.

Origin are using the new La Marzocco Modbar espresso machines - I think one of the first shops in the UK to do so.

I'll visit again for sure - probably when I need beans as, if you buy a pack of beans the coffee is free.


----------



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks for the update haz_pro, I'm stopping in Southwark on Tues so will have to call by! Need some beans too, and if they come with a free coffee - bonus!


----------

